
StackOverflow down? - instakill
http://stackoverflow.com/error?aspxerrorpath=/
======
SwaroopH
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/stackoverflow.com>

------
jasoncartwright
/error appears to always return a 500

------
dmak
This is unexpected

